# Three Percenters



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I joined. Glad I did.
We meet once a month for training. Last month was fire starting. This month is building a shelter. There's a lot of survivalist training, as you can tell.
Weapons training is coming up, and we have some real shooters. I look forward to learning a lot from these young guns.
Another thing on the calendar is building a medical kit. It'll be a good one, as the fellow giving the class has experience as an Army medic.
You don't have to be a veteran of the U.S. military. You just need to appreciate the constitution. 
Shoot me a PM and I'll help you connect with your area's group.
You know the time is coming when we need to be organized.

https://www.thethreepercenters.org/about-us

WHAT IS THE THREE PERCENTERS?
'The Three Percenters - Original' is a national organization made up of patriotic citizens who love their country, their freedoms, and their liberty. We are committed to standing against and exposing corruption and injustice.

We are NOT a militia. However, we do have meetings on local levels. These meetings are to help members network together and to learn from each other. Being a Three Percenter is more of a way of life rather than a club to join. As such, there are no membership fees or dues and we will not charge people to participate in a movement that defends civil liberties. However, some events may be held at facilities that require admission. This can be paid individually, as a group, or through a legal means of fundraising. Operational costs (Website hosting, forum participation, training resources, etc) are paid through donations or proceeds from the online store. Mostly, we are an "open source community" meaning, we help each other and try not to rely on 3rd parties or institutions that cost money for our operations. We consist exclusively of volunteers and no member at any level is on any payroll provided by our organization.

We are NOT anti-government. In fact, we are very pro-government, so long as the government abides by the Constitution, doesn't overstep its bounds, and remains "for the people and by the people". Our goal is to utilize the fail-safes put in place by our founders to reign in an overreaching government and push back against tyranny. We are working to preserve the intent of our government as designed. We do not intend to implement our own government. There is often a misconception that we are wanting to overthrow the government. This is simply not true and a false rumor to try and paint our movement as anti-government.

We do not seek to incite a revolution. However, we will defend ourselves when necessary. We are not here to create violence. Violence should always be a last resort and even then should only be defensive in nature.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post Denton. I actually went to this same website yesterday morning, as well as the Texas Three Percenters site. I knew what they were/stood for, but wanted to learn who they were. Sounds like something I could stand for.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Checked out the site. Great, now I'm on ANOTHER list!

Actually sounds interesting. Only problem is my "state chapter" is only on Facebook. Squatch don't do Facebook.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Nope, they use Facebook. Auto-DSQ.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Checked out the site. Great, now I'm on ANOTHER list!
> 
> Actually sounds interesting. Only problem is my "state chapter" is only on Facebook. Squatch don't do Facebook.


Mine too, as far as I've found to date.

Decided recently to not let my LIST-aversion keep me from some things; now I'm on two sparky ones.
Gun Owners of America and Idaho Second Amendment Alliance.
If that causes *them* pause...good. If that makes me a target...fine. 
Come and get them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, FB is used. As you can see, our state is going to a website and uses a private forum for communication.
We also use an encrypted text messaging app called Signal.
Facebook is now only used as a way for someone to find us.

Send me your state, county and phone number and I'll pass it along so you don't have to create a FB account just for this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Checked out the site. Great, now I'm on ANOTHER list!
> 
> Actually sounds interesting. Only problem is my "state chapter" is only on Facebook. Squatch don't do Facebook.


Hard to have a face when you don't exist to many. I believe though


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, clicked on MeatChicken Fakebook link and I was logged in already. Should have cleaned out my cookies
I have about 100 messages


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm trying to become FB friends with a guy who is an admin for all the FB pages, trying to get around FB to get y'all connected with the right people.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes I like what I read but they use fakebook and that’s a non-starter for me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yes I like what I read but they use fakebook and that's a non-starter for me


Yeah. Got that. As I said, I'm trying to get direct contacts from y'all's states.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Signed up for the e-mail but I don't do FB either.

Denton I'm somewhere in KY


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Reached out to someone who can put y'all in contact with the threepers in your counties.
I'll be giving him your contact information so that the state or zone leaders can call you.

Those who are vetted and join, don't be a wall flower. Make a difference. Everyone who has PM'd me are leader-material.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Those who PM'd me should be getting contacted. IF you don't hear from someone by tomorrow, let me know.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I did some reading, and I like their philosophy.
One must always be on guard so as not to fall in with the wrong crowd.
There are upstanding men and women out there who are principled and honorable, and just want to meet others who are the same.
Sadly, there are also men and women who seek to justify a vile position behind obfuscated mantras and slogans, pretending to be more than they really are.

The 3%'ers seem to be the former. Denton, do you get any interaction with other groups outside of your local one? How trustworthy and even-handed are these folks, on a personal level?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I did some reading, and I like their philosophy.
> One must always be on guard so as not to fall in with the wrong crowd.
> There are upstanding men and women out there who are principled and honorable, and just want to meet others who are the same.
> Sadly, there are also men and women who seek to justify a vile position behind obfuscated mantras and slogans, pretending to be more than they really are.
> ...


We prefer to find new members through friends and family, first. Vetting is a lot easier. There'll still be a vetting. We don't want crazy people, fringe militia folks, or anyone that's gonna my to go off the rails. 
We are a family-oriented bunch. Training doesn't mean going to the range and blasting away. Training means survival stuff more than guns. 
We are not a militia. We are a group of like-minded people who are the organized to understand hold and defend the constitution. 
Your wife and children would feel comfortable with us. Matter of fact, we have pastors and deacons in our ranks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’ve spoken with people in other states, by the way. All seem to be honorable.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Tell me who they invite to join. If they are an inclusive group who truly welcome all who believe and act as they do, I invite you to publicize that here.

Who would they want to join?

Who would they prevent from joining?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Tell me who they invite to join. If they are an inclusive group who truly welcome all who believe and act as they do, I invite you to publicize that here.
> 
> Who would they want to join?
> 
> Who would they prevent from joining?


I'm at work and typing on my phone. I'll get more in depth in about two hours. 
I'll say this, however; I just stated enough to give you an idea. 
Who do you think would not be invited?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like something I would enjoy. I love teaching what I know and learning what I don't. Unfortunately I shy hard away from associations by any name.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Sounds like something I would enjoy. I love teaching what I know and learning what I don't. Unfortunately I shy hard away from associations by any name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You wouldn't have the time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Mine too, as far as I've found to date.
> 
> Decided recently to not let my LIST-aversion keep me from some things; now I'm on two sparky ones.
> Gun Owners of America and Idaho Second Amendment Alliance.
> ...





Piratesailor said:


> Yes I like what I read but they use fakebook and that's a non-starter for me





SDF880 said:


> Signed up for the e-mail but I don't do FB either.
> 
> Denton I'm somewhere in KY


Okay, here's the 411 as I understand it. I was contacted by a nice gentleman from the CA chapter that @Denton arranged. There is a vetting process because obviously they don't want weekend warriors giving them a bad name. From what the guy told me they are getting away from Facebook because it is not a hospitable place for groups like theirs. What they are doing is setting up a forum (much like this one I suppose) so they can keep all info in house. Thing is you have to go through the vetting process before being given access to the forum. You can read all about them and what they stand for on their website. I'm guessing contact info for your area is there too.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> Tell me who they invite to join. If they are an inclusive group who truly welcome all who believe and act as they do, I invite you to publicize that here.
> 
> Who would they want to join?
> 
> Who would they prevent from joining?


They probably wouldn't want a weasel dick anti Constitutional scumsucking socialist buttlicker who believes allowing illegal immigrants to seek sanctuary is morally superior to following national law. Or a troll.

Why don't you man up and contact them? Or are you afraid your little Australian and European buddies might like you even less? Think of the fun you could have over there with your rowboat club if they found out you were thinking about joining the radicals, those Constitution supporting philistines you all like to gossip about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We’re not into racists, either, be they BLM or KKK. Ignorance isn’t welcome.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Jammer Six - You going to answer me? Who is it you think they won't allow into the organization?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay, here's the 411 as I understand it. I was contacted by a nice gentleman from the CA chapter that @Denton arranged. There is a vetting process because obviously they don't want weekend warriors giving them a bad name. From what the guy told me they are getting away from Facebook because it is not a hospitable place for groups like theirs. What they are doing is setting up a forum (much like this one I suppose) so they can keep all info in house. Thing is you have to go through the vetting process before being given access to the forum. You can read all about them and what they stand for on their website. I'm guessing contact info for your area is there too.


The only issue I have is that for me the vetting is a two way street. Just as they don't want riff raff who could give them a black eye or cause undue problems, I too don't want something like my security clearance or my desire to not be clumped in with people I don't know well to be put at risk. I'm not saying they aren't on the up and up....but again I tend to be close hold on my true information.

I would like to know more about them without going on facebook.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> @Jammer Six - You going to answer me? Who is it you think they won't allow into the organization?


Hopefully jackasses like him aren't allowed in...His kind just breeds dissension...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> You wouldn't have the time.


Hell I'm gonna retire again someday....Gotta make time.

...er....is that your way of telling me I'm not the kind of folks theyz looking fer?....:spank:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell I'm gonna retire again someday....Gotta make time.
> 
> ...er....is that your way of telling me I'm not the kind of folks theyz looking fer?....:spank:


You're perfect, but I can't see you retiring. Not voluntarily.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hopefully jackasses like him aren't allowed in...His kind just breeds dissension...


Could you imagine? I can't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> The only issue I have is that for me the vetting is a two way street. Just as they don't want riff raff who could give them a black eye or cause undue problems, I too don't want something like my security clearance or my desire to not be clumped in with people I don't know well to be put at risk. I'm not saying they aren't on the up and up....but again I tend to be close hold on my true information.
> 
> I would like to know more about them without going on facebook.


We are your kind of people. What I have learned is that the ethics, morals and principles of our forefathers are a common denominator. Those of RPD and my father.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have run across this group previously ( recommended by a long lost friend ) and from what I can see they are a good group. Not much of a joiner though at this point in my life. Still kicking it around however.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> The only issue I have is that for me the vetting is a two way street. Just as they don't want riff raff who could give them a black eye or cause undue problems, I too don't want something like my security clearance or my desire to not be clumped in with people I don't know well to be put at risk. I'm not saying they aren't on the up and up....but again I tend to be close hold on my true information.
> 
> I would like to know more about them without going on facebook.


You are correct, it is a two way street. The email I received said the same thing. They encourage you to vet them as well. The guy from the CA chapter included his personal phone number in the email. I haven't called him yet but plan to and that way I can get a feel for him as well. Talking with a chapter, for lack of a better word, recruiter shouldn't be harmful to any clearance you have. I'm not pushing anything as I have not talked to my contact yet either. Just thinking talking to the guy can't hurt.



Old SF Guy said:


> Hopefully jackasses like him aren't allowed in...His kind just breeds dissension...


C'mon now, the rich guy that made his millions off the backs of poor illegals can just buy his way in. Plus he can have illegals carry all his gear.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I still haven't heard back 
Guess they don't like me...lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We can form our own group.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Think I found my issue...missed the form that was to be filled out...so we will see what happens...
That happens from time to time when I don't fully read sumpin...also with age 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking at wacko laws like the new Florida Gun Law, the stated purpose of the III percenters is looking better all the time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I read through their entire bylaws. (I'm a legal nerd who reads state statutes for fun. Sue me. :vs_smirk

I really like what I'm reading.
I'm always hesitant to commit to important things. Ask my wife.
I have to let it mull around in my head for a month or two. I've found that I make bad choices when impulse is allowed.

It isn't that I think there is something untoward about this group.
It's more of an "it's not you, it's me" type of situation.

Will I be dedicated enough to the group?
Will I fulfill expectations?
Will I agree with the decision if/when "the call" is put out?
Is my "line in the sand" the same as theirs, and will I be expected to override mine with theirs?

Just questions I need to let percolate in the head for a while...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I read through their entire bylaws. (I'm a legal nerd who reads state statutes for fun. Sue me. :vs_smirk
> 
> I really like what I'm reading.
> I'm always hesitant to commit to important things. Ask my wife.
> ...


Fulfill expectations? I imagine so, as the expectations aren't more than average. Dedication is one Saturday a month. Any other requests should be answered honestly. If you say you are going to do something, do it. If you can't, just say it.
When and if "the call" is put out, their line in the sand, is pretty far back. Farther back than my own. 
This ain't one of them loony militias, ya know.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Kauboy @Denton

As much as I'm enjoying the internal peek here... not sure an open forum is the place for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Kauboy @Denton
> 
> As much as I'm enjoying the internal peek here... not sure an open forum is the place for it.


There's no secret.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Kauboy @Denton
> 
> As much as I'm enjoying the internal peek here... not sure an open forum is the place for it.


You think a public relations officer wouldn't know? Sheesh!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @Kauboy @Denton
> 
> As much as I'm enjoying the internal peek here... not sure an open forum is the place for it.


We ain't the Masons!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> There's no secret.


Ok cool. Tell me about "the call" that you and Kauboy referred to -

Is that like a 'call to arms' ? Do you all meet at a chosen location to support a resistance effort?

You dont need to answer that, and I'd rather you didn't. Just tryin to make a point.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

There should b e nothing secretive about being in a group that believes in and will fight to defend the Constitution of our country. However that group also must live by our three tiered structure so that if the supreme court upholds a law to be constitutional that the only lawful means to respond is via a constitutional convention of the states.

Acting before that places them in current defiance of a constitutional checks and balances system and due process and would make all actors usurpers.

This is what I am concerned about. The Constitution is a living document. It gets amended from time to time and we do not have the authority to take our own interpretation of that and use it as an excuse for violent acts. A Ban on assault weapons was upheld by the Supreme Court. I didn't like it back then, but it was never ruled unconstitutional. so We had no legitamacy to act in defiance of the law.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Ok cool. Tell me about "the call" that you and Kauboy referred to -
> 
> Is that like a 'call to arms' ? Do you all meet at a chosen location to support a resistance effort?
> 
> You dont need to answer that, and I'd rather you didn't. Just tryin to make a point.


 @Kauboy, feel free to share our bylaws.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> There should b e nothing secretive about being in a group that believes in and will fight to defend the Constitution of our country. However that group also must live by our three tiered structure so that if the supreme court upholds a law to be constitutional that the only lawful means to respond is via a constitutional convention of the states.
> 
> Acting before that places them in current defiance of a constitutional checks and balances system and due process and would make all actors usurpers.
> 
> This is what I am concerned about. The Constitution is a living document. It gets amended from time to time and we do not have the authority to take our own interpretation of that and use it as an excuse for violent acts. A Ban on assault weapons was upheld by the Supreme Court. I didn't like it back then, but it was never ruled unconstitutional. so We had no legitamacy to act in defiance of the law.


This group isn't secretive. 
As I said, this isn't some crazy militia. As a matter of fact, it isn't a militia.

Now, let's talk about what is constitutional.

The constitution is not a living document, in as much as it can be rewritten to violate the laws of nature and nature's God and be legal. 
If an amendment were passed that took away free speech or search and arrest without a warrant, would that be part of a "living document?"

Tell me, where would you have stood in the revolutionary days? Would you have been against this nation's founding fathers because they were fighting against the king?
What are "assault rifles," and what was the intent of the 2nd amendment?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What if Hillary had won and the Supreme Court had been filled with Marxist activist judges? What if the constitution had been finished off?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where is your line in the sand?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@MountainGirl, when I refer to the "the call", I do indeed mean a call to arms. The originating idea behind "the 3%" was the percentage of the population that actively sought independence from England. That small number of people supported the revolution by giving supplies, quartering militia members, delivering covert messages, and yes, fighting in direct combat against British soldiers.
The modern 3%ers would be expected to stand for something similar. "The call" would be an alert to all members that our government has surpassed the point of reasonable discourse, and has chosen a path that seeks to subjugate free men and women. One of the most important points of focus that the modern 3%er movement holds is that they do not shoot first.
Of their 4 main principles, this one rings the most powerful for me, and is why they deserve more credence than your stereotypical "militia".


> "No First Use of Force - "Don't fire unless fired upon". We are not the aggressor nor antagonist. We are purely defensive and only as a last resort."


If that doesn't speak to the restraint of these folks, not much else will
They don't allow loose cannons, they don't allow drinking at any event where firearms could be involved, they don't allow profanity, they expect a simple moral code to be followed. Basically, treat others as you wish to be treated. I recall that being an important tenet of another "radical" some 2000+ years ago. The 2nd most important, to be specific.

"The call" can also mean a request for all able bodied folks to help out during a disaster, either natural or man-made. Just as folks did during the revolutionary war, not everybody is cut out for conflict. Helping your fellow man during a disaster in your area is an excellent way to fulfill the original intent of the 3%ers. It's actually a more likely scenario than ever standing shoulder to shoulder to defend a town from tyranny. In fact, the group considers it to be such a likelihood that they dedicate a portion of their bylaws to detailing how disaster training should be performed, and how to best prepare for responding to this need.

An honest assessment of the group reveals that they seek to better their communities. Volunteering is one of the big ways they promote for achieving this. They want the community to know who they are, what they represent, and promote a positive public outreach. They want their communities to know that they are trustworthy and can be counted on.

However, the core intention still remains. They will fight any encroachment of freedom by all legal means at their disposal, encouraging protesting, petitions, campaigns, political outreach, voting, direct communication with community leaders, etc... all in an attempt to peacefully fulfill their goal of maintaining freedom in this great land.
Yet they remain on guard for such a time when all peaceful options have been exhausted, and there is but one method of recourse left. Active resistance.

@Denton, I don't pretend to speak for your organization. The above has been extracted from the bylaws and overall philosophy of the group. If I've overstated, or flat out misinterpreted or misrepresented anything, please correct me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Kauboy - you should be a public relations officer for your zone and state.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I sent them my picture with resume. They haven't called. You reckon they be waiting for a General slot to open up?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> @*MountainGirl* , when I refer to the "the call", I do indeed mean a call to arms. The originating idea behind "the 3%" was the percentage of the population that actively sought independence from England. That small number of people supported the revolution by giving supplies, quartering militia members, delivering covert messages, and yes, fighting in direct combat against British soldiers.
> The modern 3%ers would be expected to stand for something similar. *"The call" would be an alert to all members that our government has surpassed the point of reasonable discourse, and has chosen a path that seeks to subjugate free men and women.* One of the most important points of focus that the modern 3%er movement holds is that they do not shoot first.
> Of their 4 main principles, this one rings the most powerful for me, and is why they deserve more credence than your stereotypical "militia".
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kauboy, for your detailed reply. Denton is right, you would make a good PR officer for them.

From your words, Three Percent appears to be a solid minded group, grounded in reality. I highlighted in blue that which concerns me most - not so much about how or what the 3% may or may not do - but rather how will they (or any of us, for that matter) know when such a time has arrived?

If you break your leg - you deal with it quickly. But this is like a cancer, imo, and spreading quickly. Now, it is as OSFG spoke to - and as 2A continues to be whittled via restrictive legislation/regulations - all resistance is outside the law. Will it be when we're required to turn in our semi-automatics? God, it must sound like I'm raising a call to arms. I'M NOT. I just don't want us to get caught with our pants down.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It's about time someone considered a call to arms. Bullets don't have to fly, but a show of unified, armed, citizens disagreeing with their tactics of control may send a message that it's time to rethink this runaway government.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> It's about time someone considered a call to arms. Bullets don't have to fly, but a show of unified, armed, citizens disagreeing with their tactics of control may send a message that it's time to rethink this runaway government.


And how would a "show of unified, armed citizens" play out exactly?
Say 100 of us, or 300, (how many do you need for it to be a "show"?) in an Open Cary State, all strap on and converge together on the steps of the State Capitol. What do you think would happen next?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't think an armed response as you've described would be effective.
There has to be a lot more than 200-300 people, otherwise you just have a bunch of terrorists that will garnish no support.
This will have to be a national movement, and I doubt you could get a few hundred together, much less a national movement.

So, talk all ya'll want, it's just a fart in a whirlwind, and people like jammituphissix will continue to laugh at us while the government continues to enforce their will.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> And how would a "show of unified, armed citizens" play out exactly?
> Say 100 of us, or 300, (how many do you need for it to be a "show"?) in an Open Cary State, all strap on and converge together on the steps of the State Capitol. What do you think would happen next?


We (people in Alabama and not as 3%) have done exactly that. What happened next? The Law didn't land on our heads or anything like that if that's what you mean.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Thank you, Kauboy, for your detailed reply. Denton is right, you would make a good PR officer for them.
> 
> From your words, Three Percent appears to be a solid minded group, grounded in reality. I highlighted in blue that which concerns me most - not so much about how or what the 3% may or may not do - but rather how will they (or any of us, for that matter) know when such a time has arrived?
> 
> If you break your leg - you deal with it quickly. But this is like a cancer, imo, and spreading quickly. Now, it is as OSFG spoke to - and as 2A continues to be whittled via restrictive legislation/regulations - all resistance is outside the law. Will it be when we're required to turn in our semi-automatics? God, it must sound like I'm raising a call to arms. I'M NOT. I just don't want us to get caught with our pants down.


I don't know what else to tell you. We aren't wild-eyed militia people. As a matter of fact, those sorts of people are not likely tomake it through vetting. We are level-headed people who want our government to do its job of protecting our rights and not restricting them.

As far as the call to arms, level-headed people will know when that time comes. Not the wild-eyed, trigger-happy fringers, and not the cowards.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> I don't think an armed response as you've described would be effective.
> There has to be a lot more than 200-300 people, otherwise you just have a bunch of terrorists that will garnish no support.
> This will have to be a national movement, and I doubt you could get a few hundred together, much less a national movement.
> 
> So, talk all ya'll want, it's just a fart in a whirlwind, and people like jammituphissix will continue to laugh at us while the government continues to enforce their will.


We had that and the government blinked. Remember the stand-off at the Bundy Ranch?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> We had that and the government blinked. Remember the stand-off at the Bundy Ranch?


Idaho 3% was down helping with that effort.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> We (people in Alabama and not as 3%) have done exactly that. What happened next? The Law didn't land on our heads or anything like that if that's what you mean.


An armed group protested? Wonderful! When was this? Did the effort pay off? Did what you wanted to happen, happen?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> An armed group protested? Wonderful! When was this? Did the effort pay off? Did what you wanted to happen, happen?


That was several years ago and my memory has an expiration date of six months.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Inor said:


> We had that and the government blinked. Remember the stand-off at the Bundy Ranch?


Blinked, yes. But only a blink. We need a cringe, not a blink.
And if you'll remember, those people were labeled as terrorists, and treated as such. I won't say there wasn't a positive impact on some issues, but we are going to need a lot more. I'm not advocating armed insurrection, but right now we appear to be "gun nuts" as the labeling goes. We need organization, we need strong leadership, and most of al we need what we lack most: cohesion.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Blinked, yes. But only a blink. We need a cringe, not a blink.
> And if you'll remember, those people were labeled as terrorists, and treated as such. I won't say there wasn't a positive impact on some issues, but we are going to need a lot more. I'm not advocating armed insurrection, but right now we appear to be "gun nuts" as the labeling goes. We need organization, we need strong leadership, and most of al we need what we lack most: cohesion.


Agreed. But the "Bundy Ranch" was definitely a "proof of concept" that it can work.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes. It just needs to be on a larger scale. Particularly in the wussified liberal States. The Constitutional minded in those states need to stand up and be counted so as to knock some of the confidence out of their liberal cities.
Not all of California is liberal. Not all of New York. Not all of Massachusetts. Not all of New Jersey. 
See what i mean? I aren't as smart as a lot of you guys, but I'm pretty sure that there will be a midwest/southern presence as the leftists expect. What we need is a grand showing of support from "behind enemy lines " so to speak.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> That was several years ago and my memory has an expiration date of six months.


Interesting. Seems like that would be something one would remember.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> Agreed. But the "Bundy Ranch" was definitely a "proof of concept" that it can work.


Wac-A-Mole, then.

All the while legislations churn.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

So, @MountainGirl, let's hear your take on how stuff should go down. Let's hear what you are willing to sacrifice, what you are willing to stand in front of, proclaiming you will not go quietly into that good night.

Please don't take this as calling you out or being a disrespectful ass.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> So, @*MountainGirl* , let's hear your take on how stuff should go down. Let's hear what you are willing to sacrifice, what you are willing to stand in front of, proclaiming you will not go quietly into that good night.
> 
> Please don't take this as calling you out or being a disrespectful ass.


I dont have a clue, Coastie, as to how stuff should go down. God help whoever fires the first shot. On this day, I defend my family with my life here on the mountain, against all threats. Tomorrow, that may change to also defending you and yours. I have no answers, except to say that I will do what needs doing -as it comes- without hesitation or regret.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Interesting. Seems like that would be something one would remember.


You haven't lived my life. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I dont have a clue, Coastie, as to how stuff should go down. God help whoever fires the first shot. On this day, I defend my family with my life here on the mountain, against all threats. Tomorrow, that may change to also defending you and yours. I have no answers, except to say that I will do what needs doing -as it comes- without hesitation or regret.


Sounds pretty much the way most of us feel, and the same situation. Unfortunately, our defensive, wait until they cross the line tactics have allowed them to wage siege warfare. And the bastards are advancing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> You haven't lived my life. :vs_laugh:


I've heard about your life. I don't think I'd have lived _through_ it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

post deleted, changed mind. woman's prerogative


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Thank you, Kauboy, for your detailed reply. Denton is right, you would make a good PR officer for them.
> 
> From your words, Three Percent appears to be a solid minded group, grounded in reality. I highlighted in blue that which concerns me most - not so much about how or what the 3% may or may not do - but rather how will they (or any of us, for that matter) know when such a time has arrived?
> 
> If you break your leg - you deal with it quickly. But this is like a cancer, imo, and spreading quickly. Now, it is as OSFG spoke to - and as 2A continues to be whittled via restrictive legislation/regulations - all resistance is outside the law. Will it be when we're required to turn in our semi-automatics? God, it must sound like I'm raising a call to arms. I'M NOT. I just don't want us to get caught with our pants down.


If I sounded like I'm beating around the bush a little, there's a good reason for it. I am.
People get squirmy when the topic of insurrection comes up. It might not be serious. It might just be a thought experiment. Still, folks start wondering who can be trusted, who is looking for the right combination of words to call the FBI and report, who is seeking to sabotage, and who might be crazy enough to touch off the gunpowder far too quickly.

The truth is, and Denton eluded to it, everybody's "line in the sand" is different. It's poor strategy to alert your potential enemy of your own such line. So it's understandable that the 3% group has not made such a statement public. If your potential enemy knows and expects a violent response to crossing your line, they might just go around it.
As Denton said, his line differs a bit from the group as a whole. The struggle is, as part of a group, you have strength in numbers. You may find yourself in a dilemma where your line has been crossed, but your support structure is still waiting for the other shoe to drop. In such a case, do you go solo and risk the group's credibility? If the public catches wind of Ol' Denton raising hell, and anybody discovers he has a 3% bumper sticker on his Prius, the group will suffer, and possibly lose any public relations battle they may have desperately needed before any response could be mounted. When the public disagrees with you, the difficulty of your effort compounds, regardless of how right you may be. This is a big reason that the 3% group encourages outreach and volunteer work. They want the public to be fully aware of who they are, and make sure they know that these folks can be trusted, and have their community's best interests in mind.

Again, not speaking for that group at all, but I think I made my line in the sand quite clear. When law enforcement receives the order to begin confiscation, the line will have been drawn. Any who cross it become my enemy and an imminent threat to my life. This may not align with the 3% position, but I wouldn't expect them to admit it even if it did.
Having said it, I completely understand that the possibility exists for that line to never be drawn. Rather, innumerable laws are passed instead that chip away more and more, until the only legal firearm anyone can own is a single-shot scatter gun that can only be lethal out to 30 yds, takes 5 minutes to reload each round that costs $500 per shell, and puts you on 15 different "black lists" for owning it.
It's basically an ever moving target.
As long as they push hard for 100% of all guns, and then "compromise" for only 5% of all guns, the inevitability becomes clear after only a few iterations.
The writing has been on the wall for ~50 years.
Find *your* line. Let none cross.

Damn, do I get wordy...

(P.S. Denton drives a Prius)


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> If I sounded like I'm beating around the bush a little, there's a good reason for it. I am.
> People get squirmy when the topic of insurrection comes up. It might not be serious. It might just be a thought experiment. Still, folks start wondering who can be trusted, who is looking for the right combination of words to call the FBI and report, who is seeking to sabotage, and who might be crazy enough to touch off the gunpowder far too quickly.
> 
> The truth is, and Denton eluded to it, everybody's "line in the sand" is different. It's poor strategy to alert your potential enemy of your own such line. So it's understandable that the 3% group has not made such a statement public. If your potential enemy knows and expects a violent response to crossing your line, they might just go around it.
> ...


Thanks for your words, all of them. I took an earlier post of yours to heart where you spoke of not being silent - to let them know, in their face, what will happen when and if. Seems you even spoke about visiting your local LEO. Of course, that was in an exercise scenario - that would never happen. 2A would never just 'fall' like I set those two threads up. Again, your words here are wise counsel; much to consider. But the first thing I have to do is get over the heartbreak of learning Denton drives a Prius...and that will take some time.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

what? A prius! What the hell....denton is jammituphis6?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a prius...as long as it's not your only car 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No Such car in my driveway. 
A lead had one. She made me drive it. I was impressed. Just not for me, though.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Whew....ok...all better....


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I joined the 3% in my area. Seemed like a pretty decent group of people with there hearts in the right place. However it was t for me. All they wanted to do was protest. Don’t get me wrong, I’m down for a good protest but they had very little interim training or skill enhancement.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> This group isn't secretive.
> As I said, this isn't some crazy militia. As a matter of fact, it isn't a militia.
> 
> Now, let's talk about what is constitutional.
> ...


I'm sure my line in the sand is not far from yours. I will hold that any law that prevents me from exercising my right to own a fire arm I want is in violation of the 2nd Amendment and therefore unlawful. This is not to say that I wont fill out the right forms and pay the taxes. but if I want it I should be able to get it.

When the time comes that it is no longer lawful, then I will become lawless. And when I am Lawless with out the ability to return to a free state within the law, then I will strive to become just as good in my new found lawless state as I was in my previous lawful state. I will also know that I am acting unlawfully and in no way delude myself as to where I stand.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is for you Denton.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I feel I should caution any who go looking for their local chapter.
There seems to be an issue with some groups referring to themselves as 3%ers who are not affiliated with the original group.
I stumbled across the "Three Percenters Club" in Texas, and they are not the same group, yet fly the same logo.
A scan through their website shows a hierarchy of "leaders" dressed in loadout gear, attempting their best to look ominous and intimidating.
This is the kind of crowd I would personally NOT want to be associated with.

They don't have any mention of the national group's 4 core principles, and don't look to have any tie-ins with them at all.

Be cautious friends. Vet your potential associates well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You are right @Kauboy. 
This is the original III% site. 
https://www.thethreepercenters.org/about-us
Facebook is the only used for recruitment, now.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I feel I should caution any who go looking for their local chapter.
> There seems to be an issue with some groups referring to themselves as 3%ers who are not affiliated with the original group.
> I stumbled across the "Three Percenters Club" in Texas, and they are not the same group, yet fly the same logo.
> A scan through their website shows a hierarchy of "leaders" dressed in loadout gear, attempting their best to look ominous and intimidating.
> ...


 A channel I watch, the revolting man, did a good couple videos on this subject, worth the time, and a cool channel!
As Denton and III% have said, they are NOT a militia, but the core ideas in the videos are safe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well III percenters sounds like outlaw motocycle club to the untrained eye. Yall be careful As we learned in cop school..."If it wasnt for FBI infiltrators the KKK would have went defunct 50 years ago."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I feel I should caution any who go looking for their local chapter.
> There seems to be an issue with some groups referring to themselves as 3%ers who are not affiliated with the original group.
> I stumbled across the "Three Percenters Club" in Texas, and they are not the same group, yet fly the same logo.
> A scan through their website shows a hierarchy of "leaders" dressed in loadout gear, attempting their best to look ominous and intimidating.
> ...


My look for the Texas organization produced the same group.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll be looking for a western WA group, but I don't belong to fakebook, so, will have to wait...

Thank you,
Michael J.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> A channel I watch, the revolting man, did a good couple videos on this subject, worth the time, and a cool channel!
> As Denton and III% have said, they are NOT a militia, but the core ideas in the videos are safe.


Thanks for the vid link, Jim. I really liked his words about they're like volunteer firefighters, only with guns. That pretty much describes my understanding of the structure of the 3%...or at least what they aim for. @Denton would you agree?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for the vid link, Jim. I really liked his words about they're like volunteer firefighters, only with guns. That pretty much describes my understanding of the structure of the 3%...or at least what they aim for. @Denton would you agree?


There's a lot of sense to what he is saying. We aren't a militia, though.

I think this explains exactly who we are. Same thing Kauboy posted.
https://www.thethreepercenters.org/about-us


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I want in.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, I don't give a shit, My name and facebook account are easy. You guys on here, think that its any different than Facebook?
Hell, at least here they (BIG BROTHER), know what we are all about, and have us in a barrel. 
OPsec, sheesh, I can see Denton pickin his nose from my satellite, and see Jammersix playing with carrots and cucumbers.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Flying the Colors IN Glamis California last weekend.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Deebo, a true patriot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton said:


> @Deebo, a true patriot.


Not sure If I would list myself as a patriot?
I'm just a guy that has made some mistakes, got caught red handed, took my licks, and straitened up. I really was a criminal. I have been blessed, and by the power of great family (my mom and grandparents stood beside me the whole way), I have now become a success. Been with the same company for 14 years...
I know the dark side, I lived it, I hated cops, I sold dope, I stole shit. I was a "decent guy, that was making bad decisions".
I know for a fact, that criminals don't fear laws. Only cops, armed citizens, and bigger criminals. NO LAW WILL STOP A CRIMINAL.
I will continue to fight for the rights of people convicted of non-gun related felons to regain their rights.
I will always back up anyone in need. 
A fight was breaking out one night between my cousin (out of towner), and a local guy. One girl came over and said "who you gonna fight with Donnie?" I looked at her and said "the first sum bitch that gets into after them two, and I don't care who it is". She was dumbstruck that I was willing to fight anyone that interrupted.
I need to find a vendor to make me some stickers "WONT BE TREAD ON", because I refuse to allow any more of my rights to be sliced away.
Just got off the phone with the supervisor for NM who does the concieled carry background checks, it seems I may not be eligible, because of the wording on my court papers, he stated "CC is a privelaedge, not a right", well I may have to sue the state, if it comes to it. time will tell.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Deebo - You are still a patriot.


----------

